# Whats your go to lure in the spring



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm trying to get my dad out on my boat this spring and hopefully catch some nice bass especially for him. So if any of you guys have a couple of go to lures that you use for spring bass i'd really appriciate it. I will probably be out at alum or buckeye if that helps at all. Thanks for the help.

i'll be in a red nitro bass boat if anybodys out there this week.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Senko's work year round. They ae great, probably my favorite lure, mostly bc I have a lot of confidence in them. That's the bait I'd use. Or tubes.


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'd say what ever the fish want! I'm not trying to be a smart guy either. I would start with what ever bait you a most confident with, if that fails to produce rsults then start to experiment. Best tip I can give is early in the year when to waters cold I like to go on sunny days and fish exposed cover like wood or rock that can hold heat. I'm no expert on bass fishing but this is what works for me. Last sunday myself and Jyb went out. Started at seven and didn't get a fish till ten. And during that time period we tried many different lures and areas on the lake. Once we got that bite though it helped us. and we ended up with seven for the day.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Assuming you're fishing for prespawn fish, try lipless crankbaits & jig N pigs.


----------



## gotobatter (Feb 28, 2007)

Definetely go with a rattle trap! I have had alot of good luck in the spring with rattle traps. 1/2 oz. is the best wieght for me, something with a metallic color.


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

iv never fished a rattle trap how do ya fish those things?


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

I've been catching alot of bass on jerkbaits in shad or baby bass color. Also the trusty jig has been catching some bass. Good luck to ya.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Find some beds and throw a Slug-go or Zoom super fluke at them. Just twitch it fast enough to make it look alive and let it suspend over their beds and drive them crazy. Throw it weightless with a #3 widegap Gammy hook. Throw it with no fear into the deepest slop because its about as weedless as you can get. Can't go wrong with white ever.


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

just chuck and reel and if catch some grass, rip it out and hold on.:B


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Small worms, I like renegade 6" tequila sunrise, or anything purple or black with a jerk bait weighted red hook 2/0, fished really slowly. Also like jigs, especially in rocky area's. My keys are smaller lure size, dark colors and slow presentation.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

In my opinion, it totally depends on the body of water, because fish will be in different spawn phases depending on depth, clarity, etc. But I agree that Senkos will catch fish year round almost anywhere. 

This spring I've had luck on one lake only with a (white/chartreuse) spinnerbait, and on another the spinnerbait didn't get touched.

rock the casbah


----------



## maniac1 (Nov 23, 2006)

Maniac Cut'r Bugs or 4" salt sticks, spinner bait. just whatever the fish want at the time.
James


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

thanks for all the advice. Got my first fish of the year at a pond near my house. Saw him and sight casted to him with a 4 inch berkly power worm with a 1/8 once white jig head on the very first cast. Not to exciting though that was the only one i caught during the 2 hours i fished. He was a solid 2 lbs. though.


----------

